# Retractable leash with too small a safety collar



## Terri232 (Apr 30, 2014)

I purchased a Flexi retractable leash and my 8 pound poodle loves it when I use it and she is well behaved. Here is my question, it comes with a safety collar which they say to use in case the leash breaks BUT it is way too large for my dog - they say it is the smallest they have. Since it attaches to a collar but I use a harness would I have to have a collar as well? I could take it to a shoemaker or tailor and have the safety collar shortened BUT would I have to abandon the harness and use a collar when I choose the retractable? 
Sorry if I got too wordy!
Thanks.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am not a fan of retractable leads because of the hazards to dogs and owners, and lack of control over the dogs. Here is the short answer to your question.


Safety loop: In addition to the dog collar, always use the safety loop provided. Should the collar snap, the safety loop avoids the cord or the tape rebounding, which may result in injury.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Twyla is correct. Flexi leashes do have their uses, just not around other people and dogs.

For example, when I lived way out in the country without a dog-safe fence within miles, my rat terriers needed to go out to do their business in such a way that they didn't run off to go exploring. Thus came the Flexi leashes to my house, and they worked very well for exactly that. 

And, given all that, I never used the "safety collar." My ratties were very proficient at slipping a buckle collar so forever after they have worn slim, small-loop nylon martingales. They only manage to slip those if I make a mistake and put the leash on the collar and not on the loop. I don't have much experience with harnesses, but suspect they'll be even harder to escape than a martingale.

Be very careful that the string-type Flexis don't wrap around either your leg (it can leave a scar) or the dog's leg--I knew someone whose mini poodle was injured by running around, getting the Flexi looped around her leg, and when she hit the end of the string, her hip dislocated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree flexi leashes should not be used for walking in your neighborhood. They do not give you good control over your dog. In addition to not having good control over your dog, what would you do if your dog was 20' away from you on it and another dog came out of nowhere and set on your pup.

I have a flexi leash that I sue in certain very specific training conditions and to give Lily a way to be able to play ball when we are away from home and it isn't safe or appropriate to let her be off leash. For playing ball I hook it to her car harness, not to a collar.


----------

